# Preparing lawn soil



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

What do you guys do to prepare your soil before laying sod or seed,is it worth adding organic mulch then top soil before laying sod ? Do you think its nessasary to spray a weed chemical after a lawn is stripped and wait two weeks to plant ? 


:stupid:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I layed a couple of pallets about 6 weeks ago. Tilled up the yard, raked out the grass and weeds and layed the sod. Looks great now and no weeds.

If you want a good deal on the sod call your local home center and ask them where they buy it ("my sod is dead what is the vendors #") and place an order directly through the vendor. Or you can special order full pallets from depot for less money than the stock price---plus it is cut the day before the delivery---not sitting somewhere drying out.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

for seed & straw ... I get half a load of topsoil (if it's not onsite already) and just get a small skim coat

do pretty much the same for sod ... and then water the hell out of it


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

wtf are you wasting your time like that for?????? don't tell me you are contracting for lawn repair?????


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

yep, as an option/extra:thumbsup:


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

oh I see as an extra optionl way to waste yout time & money.....

dirt I'm actually pissed at you.... maybe I'm stressed????


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I almost forgot to mention to curl the ends so the seams are nice and tight.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

POOLMANinCT said:


> oh I see as an extra optionl way to waste yout time & money.....
> 
> dirt I'm actually pissed at you.... maybe I'm stressed????


i think you are stressed ...

i make pretty good on the final grades


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Moved into my new house (Not completed yet) and put six inches of compost soil, still haven't planted the lawn, but the wifes vegetable garden has gone gang busters, I've got tomato plants 6' tall and cantelope sprawling like crazy. When I finally get the seed down for grass I'm afraid it will take off like a bat out of hell


----------

